# What's best value in Paris?



## daykinjones (Jun 9, 2009)

Would appreciate some advice on enjoying a four day stay in Paris without breaking the bank! 

Staying at Bois de Boulogne site in April, so fairly close to the city.

Tips on the most economic way to enjoy the sights would be much appreciated.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Do you have a Tesco clubcard and have some tokens to spare?

Vedettes de Paris
Aquarium de Paris
Montparnasse

all available and with deals tokens.....

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/browse.aspx?N=4294966267

Pete


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

catch train to eifel tower(cheap!)then after you have done the tower(not cheap,but worth it.) catch one of the tour buses that stop beside the tower(approx30euros) takes you all round the top sites. can get on and off where ever you like. about 2 hours if you stay on all the way.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Paris*

Hi

My advice is to forget the Eiffel Tower and instead spend less money going up the Montparnasse Tower - from where you will get pics of the Eiffel Tower anyway.

River trips are about a tenner, or, look for a coach party, and join them. You will get on at the group fare and just slip the group leader a couple of quid. Normal fare is 10 euro on Bateaux Mouches.

Russell


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

daveil said:


> catch train to eifel tower(cheap!)then after you have done the tower(not cheap,but worth it.) catch one of the tour buses that stop beside the tower(approx30euros) takes you all round the top sites. can get on and off where ever you like. about 2 hours if you stay on all the way.


The tour bus ticket is good value, From memory I think it lasts for 3 days.

Charlie


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

You gotta sit on a bus for 3 days ???


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Paris*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> My advice is to forget the Eiffel Tower and instead spend less money going up the Montparnasse Tower - from where you will get pics of the Eiffel Tower anyway.
> 
> ...


Boat trip is a 'must do', and good at the price. If you are able to, you can see a lot walking the 'main centre' is not that big. Well worth a walk up/down the Champs Elysee form Arc de Triomphe to the Louvre.

Get a book of 10 tickets for the metro - good value, and visit Montmatre - you can use the metro tickets for he funicular to the church - the views over Paris are spectacular.

When you get dropped off at the metro station by the campsite, make a note of the entry/exit you arrived at. If you get it wrong when you get back it can be a VERY long walk to sort yourself out - we went an extra mile - no exaggeration!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> You gotta sit on a bus for 3 days ???


There is a lot to see, so if on day 1 you have not seen all the sites you can still use the ticket on day 2 and 3 if you wish.

Charlie


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Climb the steps to the top of the Arc de Triomphe. There are only 284 of them and the views from the top are fantastic!  . From memory, its not that expensive.

Les Invalides is also worth the effort, as is Sacre Coeur.

Don't go in the Louvre though, unless you have a lot of time. You can spend all of your days in there, and not see anything else! 8O

The Sainte-Chapelle, >here< is amazing and very close to Notre-Dame Cathedral


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree with hblewett - buy a couple of books of (10) metro tickets. I always find the metro is the best way to get around the city - and I believe the 'billets dix' can be used on the buses also - might well be wrong on that one! Avoid taxis like the plague!!!!

If you want to visit at least one museum - I would advise you visit the Musee d'Orsay. Just being inside the building (which was one of the main Paris railway stations at one time) is worth the entrance fee. Some of the exhibits and art displays are stunning.

Sacre Coeur is a must and my wifes favourite is Sainte-Chapelle. A tour of the 'old' opera house was an interesting experience also.

There's so much to see and do in Paris and your four days will fly by.

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A place to ask the questions you'd like answering are the Tripadvisor France forums.

You'll get a vast ammount of info and helpful advice from there.

From my experience of Paris - you must climb the Eiffel Tower or always regret not doing it, Arc de Triomphe, Champs-Elysees, Sacre Coeur, Cathedral Notre-Dame, use the Metro for speed but walk as much as you can to see much more of the City and enjoy the whole experience.

I'll guarantee you'll want to go back and see more on a future holiday.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't sit and have lunch in a pavement cafe on the Chap'D'Elysee, go to a supermarket and buy a picnic and sit in one of the park areas with benches on the Champ D'Elysee instead. Same view but a fraction of the price.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

thegamwellsmythes said:


> Don't sit and have lunch in a pavement cafe on the Chap'D'Elysee, go to a supermarket and buy a picnic and sit in one of the park areas with benches on the Champ D'Elysee instead. Same view but a fraction of the price.


Too true.
I thought I was being clever and decided to have a drink down one of the side roads from The Avenue des Champs-Élysées.

Oh boy, €22 for a beer and a white wine. Even a small bottle of water was €2.60.

Ray.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

to get around we always use the batobus service on the river it is reasonable at 14 eu for 2days and just use it as a water taxi and hop on and off as req .loads of stops on the river .


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Boats*

Forgot to mention, if you go on the boats, you can park the motorhome there. We also stayed a little while and ate our lunch before moving on. The motorhomes can be parked in the coach bays.

Russell

PS - it's great fun driving through Paris!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Depends what you like. If the weather is fine, just wandering around the area around Sacre Coeur is lovely as is the Marais area. Best done with the aid of a guide book so you don't miss anything you are interested in. We use DK Eyewitness "Top 10 Paris" and Baedeker's Paris. 

Certainly get off the main roads for eating although even there you will probably pay Capital City prices. As in any where else look for where the locals eat and check the menus outside before venturing in.

Have a great time.

Sue


----------



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

The first Sunday in the month most museums are free entry.


----------

